# Do lizards hunt and eat spiders?



## JediLizard (Oct 8, 2007)

Do lizards hunt and eat household spiders? If so which type of lizard?

Thanks


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

one's big enough to catch them....seriously!!


----------



## seanh. (Oct 8, 2007)

yes:bash:


----------



## JediLizard (Oct 8, 2007)

So which kind? 
the spiders here in the UK are not very big. 
would I be able to get the lizard to kill and eat the spiders whenever they appear?
can't find any info on lizards hunting and eating spiders.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

just my opioion (sp) but thats sick !!!!


----------



## JediLizard (Oct 8, 2007)

My girl is arachnaphobic and I spend my time killing these spiders and I hate killing them. I have the upmost respect for these animals but there are hundreds in and around our house.

I thought that maybe if I had an animal that could eat these spiders I wouldn't have to kill so many and some little guy or gal will be getting fed.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Many lizard species eat spiders. It is actually good food for them as they are predators themselves. Whenever I catch a spider in- / outdoors here in Sweden, it automaticly turns into a fooditem for one of my lizards..


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Just have to be careful they arent coated in some sort of chemical before giving to your lizard! Would a CWD eat household spiders given the chance??


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

the main problem is you dont know what they are covered in, you dont know where they have been so may have some sort of chemicals/pestersides ect on them. TBH i would never feed my leos wild caught stuff for this rreason, not worth the risk.

If you dont like killing them, like i dont then why dont you trap them and let them go outside? thats what i do.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

get a cat :grin1:

or as poizon says just trap and release, i like housespiders they eat flies so i dont have to flyspray anywhere also if you let your house get real cobwebby you can sprinkle glitter on them for cheap xmas decs :lol2:
im kidding :smile:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> get a cat :grin1:
> 
> or as poizon says just trap and release, i like housespiders they eat flies so i dont have to flyspray anywhere also if you let your house get real cobwebby you can sprinkle glitter on them for cheap xmas decs :lol2:
> im kidding :smile:


lol thats a good idea for halloween


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

You were planning on getting a species for the love of reptile and keeping it in a proper set up.
sorry it just sounds like you want a lizard purely to get rid of the spiders, and even have it loose 'hunting' them as you say.

All lizards that eat insects will eat spiders. Personally i would'nt risk the reptiles health, not only to the fact that you dont know about what the spiders carrying pestercide wise...but also parasite wise too! 

I would steer very away from this idea personally, and go for another method for catching spiders. There are plenty of traps made for spiders and insects that you can buy cheaply.


----------



## JediLizard (Oct 8, 2007)

Been considering getting a dragon for a couple of years now and just wondered wether letting it eat the huge amout of spiders was a good idea or not. I have had some experiance with reptiles as my freind runs a shop.
and the spider idea would swing it with my girl too.


I have two cats but neither will eat spiders. they both love moths.


also this is a totally different question but here goes

would a beardie enjoy abit of freedom in my heated greenhouse. i have sodium bulbs for when the light is bad. are there any foliage or fruits which do not agree with them? its all organic.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just let a few geckos loose. we did that all the time in okinawa to keep the roaches down. worked like a charm but they kept me up at night sometimes.....


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

A beardie would enjoy being out, but should NEVER be left out alone. I would just buy a nice big squatter, and splat them. Sorry but I hate spiders! I hate any bug for that matter - my cats eat them for me.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> get a cat :grin1:
> 
> or as poizon says just trap and release, i like housespiders they eat flies so i dont have to flyspray anywhere also if you let your house get real cobwebby you can sprinkle glitter on them for cheap xmas decs :lol2:
> im kidding :smile:


ha ha ha thats a really good idea actually :lol2:


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

JediLizard said:


> So which kind?
> the spiders here in the UK are not very big.
> would I be able to get the lizard to kill and eat the spiders whenever they appear?
> can't find any info on lizards hunting and eating spiders.


You're joking... Right? You don't have to kill the spiders, just put the little things outside - they won't hurt you!


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Deans On Toast said:


> You're joking... Right? You don't have to kill the spiders, just put the little things outside - they won't hurt you!


 
but how do you know that,ive seen a house spider eat an adult woman in under 30 seconds..............
all that remained was her false nails :lol2:


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes they will eat them but becarefull you don't know if thers any chemical in it.
Also can you keep them in a tub for a few days and flush any chemical out if they have any some way?


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> but how do you know that,ive seen a house spider eat an adult woman in under 30 seconds..............
> all that remained was her false nails :lol2:


I could eat a woman in... Wait... This post should be in the 18+ section! Heh heh heh...


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I wouldnt go around out of my way to catch spiders (i don't like spiders so just leave them be).. but i have seen my beardie attack a spider, aswell as gnats that some how manage to make their way into his viv.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Deans On Toast said:


> I could eat a woman in... Wait... This post should be in the 18+ section! Heh heh heh...


 
errr yep maybe you should :grin1:


----------

